# Lenovo V-570: Keys on keyboard not working?



## computerhelp188 (May 6, 2006)

I recently got a virus on my computer and as a result did a complete factory-setting restore of my 4-month-old Lenovo V570 laptop. Afterwards, I noticed that the "Q" key on my keyboard totally doesn't work anymore, and sometimes when I try to type too rapidly, the keys like "A" and "9" get skipped. For example, heath becomes "heth", and 1992 becomes 192. Also, randomly while i'm typing, the letter "Q" appears when I'm not pressing it! 

I'm not sure if this is a software or a hardware problem, and if it has anything to do with the recent virus/system restore.

Also, when I turn on my computer and it gets to the user verification screen, it automatically fills the password field with a bunch of characters (which I can't see, although i suspect they are "Q"s).

Any help??


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, try it in safe mode.
also you can uninstall the keyboard in device manager and restart and see if it helps. also try a usb keyboard


----------



## computerhelp188 (May 6, 2006)

Trying it in safe mode doesnt work, but a usb keyboard does work. I think I might know what the problem is, although I'm not sure how to solve it. When I was restarting my computer, I got the following error:

01011001 (i'm not sure about the exact binary digits): Keyboard stuck key.

So I'm guessing that the 'q' key is somehow stuck? It feels fine (ie I can depress it), but it would explain why q's keep randomly popping up as I type, and don't work when I want them too. Any help?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

you can first try blowing out the keyboard, then might want to take key off but you are under warranty right?


----------



## computerhelp188 (May 6, 2006)

I blew it out and looked under the key and everything looks normal; doesn't seem like a hardware problem, at least not a physical key-depression issue. I do notice that every time I press the space bar, the q key is activated. I downloaded a program called keyboardTest that shows you which keys are being pressed, and the q key would only come on after i pressed the space bar, although it always stays on.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

sounds like a fualty keyboard or controller to me i would use the warranty.


----------

